# 13 lb 32"er thru the ice



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Went up to the "Lake" Thurs. 1/22 and fished till Sun 1/25. We did real well Thurs & Fri but Sat & Sun didn't produce as a couple of weather fronts came thur and it turn the fish off. Saturday was the day for the 13 lber but we only got three keepers. Our group caught a bunch of sub legal sized fish that we had to throw back. It was still great getting out !


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

itsbeal said:


> Went up to the "Lake" Thurs. 1/22 and fished till Sun 1/25. We did real well Thurs & Fri but Sat & Sun didn't produce as a couple of weather fronts came thur and it turn the fish off. Saturday was the day for the 13 lber but we only got three keepers. Our group caught a bunch of sub legal sized fish that we had to throw back. It was still great getting out !


Great Job on the Big fish !! About how many under 15" fish ???


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

What a pig! That had to be fun through the ice.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You have a super nice Wall Hanger ...Through the ice on top of it...Very nice Fish...Congrds.......Jim.....:B


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice..... also nice to hear about the little guys too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Look at that fat hawg! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

thats a nice fish mike. dad sent me that pic last night.grats bro.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice weekend Mike!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish bet it look like a gator coming up out of that hole Congrats !!
Geowol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Very nice:B


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow what a catch! I can't even imagine catching that thru the ice!

John


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I fished everyday for the last two weeks and caught a lot,nothin that big but close.Congradulations,that's why we make 10" holes.


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice one!!! Have yet this year to find those sub legals or the hawgs. Have the whole week of feb 10 off to find em though. congrats


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

I believe we caught somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 or so that didn't quite make 15". A couple were 14-3/4"; but most of them were 14" plus. Oh yeah, by the way, I was able to pull her thru 2 elongated 8" holes which worked very nice. I sure wish I would have got her during that "Walleye Derby" back in November as that would've been a money fish for sure.


----------

